# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Hicr 39-40. Ayetler, Allah ın Kimleri Azdırdığı Konusu Ve Kader Anlayışı.

## halukgta

HİCR SURESİ 39-40. AYETLER VE ALLAH IN KİMLERİ AZDIRDIĞI KONUSU. BU AYETLERE VERİLEN YANLIŞ ANLAMLAR IŞIĞINDA İNANILAN KADER İNANCI.

Bu makalemde, sizleri üzerinde düşünmeye davet edecek, çok önemli konuları gündeme getirmek istiyorum. Bu örneklerden de göreceğiniz gibi, Allah ın ayetlerini, eğer Kuran ın diğer ayetlerinden anlamaya çalışmayıp, rivayet sözlerden, bilgilerden anlamaya çalıştığımızda, nasıl çok büyük yanlışlar yaptığımızı belki de irkilerek, üzüntüyle göreceksiniz. Kuran da bazı ayetlerde, İblis in Allah a BENİ AZDIRDIN ifadesi geçer. Bu ayetlerden yola çıkarak, farklı anlamlar vererek öyle yanlış bir kader anlayışına toplum inandırılmıştır ki, Allah ın adalet anlayışına tamamen ters düştüğü gibi, bu söylenenlere inandığımızda, aklın ve mantığın kabul edemeyeceği bir adalet anlayışını Allah a nispet etmiş oluruz. Önce ayetleri yazalım.

Hicri 3940: İblis, Rabbim! BENİ AZDIRMANA KARŞILIK, andolsun ki yeryüzünde kötülükleri onlara güzel göstereceğim, içlerinde ihlâsa erdirilmiş kulların hariç, onların hepsini azdıracağım dedi. (Diyanet meali)

Araf 16: İblis, Öyle ise BENİ AZDIRMANA KARŞILIK, yemin ederim ki ben de onları saptırmak için senin doğru yolunun üstüne oturacağım dedi. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayetler öne sürülerek, Allah İblisin iradesi dışında, Allah ın kendisini azdırdığını, isyana teşvik ettiğini söyleyerek, bakın bu konuda biz insanlarında içinde bulunduğu bazı ayetleri kast ederek, neler söylüyorlar ve inanıyorlar, rivayet sözlerin etkisiyle.

Şeytanı azdırarak kötülüklerin ve Peygamberleri sebatkâr kılarak iyiliklerin elçisi yapan Allah; DİLEDİĞİNE HİKMET, HAYIR VE ÜSTÜNLÜK VERMİŞ, DİLEDİĞİNİ DE HAYVANLARDAN DAHA AŞAĞI SAPKINLIKLA LANETLEMİŞTİR. Çünkü tek bir Tanrı olmasından dilediğini yapmakta özgür, dolayısıyla hiçbir yaratığında sorgulama ve hesap sorma hakkı bulunmamaktadır. Yaratan ile yaratmayanın aynı seviyede olamayacağı düşünülebilse, teslim olmaktan başka bir çarenin de olmadığı anlaşılacaktır. Ama Allah dilemedikçe teslim olabilmek mümkün müdür? Şeytan BİLE ALLAHIN TAKDİRİNİN DIŞINA ÇIKAMAYIP AZABİLMİŞ İSE, İNSAN NE YAPABİLİR? Ayette de buyrulduğu üzere; şeytan, Allahın azdırmasıyla kötülüğün elçisi olmuştur, YOKSA KENDİ DİLEĞİ YANİ İRADESİYLE BAŞ KALDIRMAMIŞTIR.

Mutlak İradenin yönlendirmesiyle, düşler âlemindeki aldatıcı tahtından uyanamamakta, ne kendini ne çevresini ne de olup bitenleri gören, işiten ve kavrayan bir gerçeklikte sorgulamayarak, HAKKINDA ALINMIŞ OLAN KARAR GEREĞİ MUHAKEME YAPAMAMAKTADIRLAR. Eğer ihlâsa erdirilmiş zümreden iseler doğruya, SAPTIRILMIŞ İSELER YANLIŞA GİTME KISKACINDAN HİÇBİR BİLGİ, ÖĞÜT, ETKİ, TELKİN, TECRÜBE, KANIT VE İRADE; KENDİLERİNİ ALIKOYAMAMAKTADIR. SÜREÇ İÇİNDE MEYDANA GELEN EN DETAYSI TÜM DEĞİŞİMLER, YİNE KADERSEL KURGUNUN BİR SONUCU OLARAK GERÇEKLEŞMEKTEDİR.

Sanırım bu sözleri okuduğunuzda irkildiniz ve adeta korktunuz. Gerçektende Allah a isnat edilen bu düşünceler, Kuran ın sözleri olmayıp, nefislerin ve emin olamayacağımız rivayet sözlerin etkisiyle oluştuğu çok açıktır. Bu düşünce, yüzlerce ayete iman etmeyen zihniyetin ürünüdür. Hangi birisini sayayım. Gönüller kör olunca, insan ne söylediğini bilmez. Konuyla ilgili ve örnek gösterdikleri diğer ayetlere bakalım şimdide.

Casiye 23: Nefsinin arzusunu ilâh edinen, Allahın; (hâlini) bildiği için saptırdığı ve kulağını ve kalbini mühürlediği, gözüne de perde çektiği kimseyi gördün mü? Şimdi onu Allahtan başka kim doğru yola eriştirebilir? Hâlâ düşünüp ibret almayacak mısınız? (Diyanet meali)

Hac 16: Böylece biz Kuranı apaçık ayetler hâlinde indirdik. Şüphesiz Allah, dilediğini doğru yola iletir. (Diyanet meali)

Araf 178: Allah, kimi doğru yola iletirse, odur doğru yolu bulan. Kimleri de saptırırsa, işte onlar, ziyana uğrayanların ta kendileridir. (Diyanet meali)

Hud 34: Ben size öğüt vermek istesem de, eğer ALLAH SİZİ AZDIRMAK İSTEMİŞSE, öğüdüm size fayda vermez. O, sizin Rabbinizdir ve Ona döndürüleceksiniz. (Diyanet meali)

Kuran ı bir kez anlayarak ve dikkatli bir şekilde okuyan bir Müslüman, bu ayetlerde kimlerden bahsettiğini, saptırılanların kimler ve ne maksatla saptırıldıklarını çok iyi anlayacaktır. Ama anlayarak ve düşünerek Kuran ın okunmasını istemeyenler, yalan ve iftiralarının ortaya çıkacağını görenler, işte topluma böyle yanlış bilgileri anlatıyorlar. Allah bu dünyaya sizleri imtihan için getirdim der ve Mülk suresi 2.ayetinde şöyle söyler. O Kİ, HANGİNİZİN DAHA GÜZEL DAVRANACAĞINI SINAMAK İÇİN, ÖLÜMÜ VE HAYATI YARATMIŞTIR. Bunu söyleyen Yaradan, insanın özgür iradesi olmadan kendi isteği dışında, bir kader yazar mı? Zerre kadar düşünen, gerçekleri görüyor. Düşünmeyi başkalarına havale edenler ise çırpınıp duruyor. İşte Allah ısrarla böyle davranan insanları azdırıyor. Hatırlayınız Aklını kullanmayanları Allah, pislik içinde bırakırım diyordu. Allah körü körüne değil, sorgulayarak, araştırarak her şeyden önemlisi düşünerek bizlerin iman etmesini istemiştir. Allah Kuran ı kullarına yol gösterici, uyarı olsun diye gönderdim diyorsa, Yaradan kullarının özgür iradesi dışında onları azdırıp, daha sonrada cehennem cezası verir mi? Beşeri bir adalete bile layık görmediğimiz bir düşünceyi, adalet anlayışını, Allah a nasıl layık görüyoruz, doğrusu anlayamıyorum. Şimdide aşağıdaki ayetlere bakalım ve neden ve kimleri azdırıyormuş Allah anlayalım.

Tevbe 115: ALLAH, BİR TOPLUMU DOĞRU YOLA İLETTİKTEN SONRA, SAKINMALARI GEREKEN ŞEYLERİ KENDİLERİNE AÇIKLAMADIKÇA ONLARI SAPTIRACAK DEĞİLDİR. Allah, her şeyi bilendir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Araf 30: Bir kısmını iyiye ve güzele kılavuzladı, bir kısmının üzerine de sapıklık hak oldu. ONLAR, ALLAH'I BIRAKIP ŞEYTANLARI DOST EDİNMİŞLERDİ. Bir de kendilerinin hidayet üzere olduklarını sanırlar. ( Yaşar Nuri meali)

Yunus 108: De ki: Ey insanlar, size Rabbinizden gerçek (Kuran) gelmiştir. ARTIK KİM DOĞRU YOLA GİRERSE, ANCAK KENDİSİ İÇİN GİRER. KİM DE SAPARSA ANCAK KENDİ ALEYHİNE SAPAR. Ben sizden sorumlu değilim. (Diyanet meali)

Bakara 159: İndirdiğimiz apaçık delilleri ve HİDAYETİ KİTAPTA AÇIKLAMAMIZDAN SONRA ONLARI GİZLEYENLER VAR YA, İŞTE ONLARA HEM ALLAH LÂNET EDER, HEM DE BÜTÜN LÂNET ETME KONUMUNDA OLANLAR LÂNET EDER.[ (Diyanet meali)

Enbiya 35: Her nefis ölümü tadacaktır. SİZİ BİR İMTİHAN OLARAK HAYIR İLE DE ŞER İLE DE DENİYORUZ. Ancak bize döndürüleceksiniz. (Diyanet meali)

Demek ki Allah, sorumlu tuttuğuna hükmettiği Kuran ı rehber almayıp, batıl ve rivayetin peşi sıra gidenleri asla affetmeyeceğini, onları saptırdıkça saptıracağını söylüyor. Çünkü onlar, Gönderdiğim kitabın sınırlarını tanımadılar, ısrarla batlın peşine düştüler diyor. Ayrıca inatla atalarının inançlarının ardına gidenlerin, gözlerine, kulaklarına ve kalplerine mühür vurdum diyor diğer ayetlerinde. İşte Allah ın saptırdıkları bu insanlar. Yani Allah ın yolundan gitmeyenler. Hud suresi 34. ayetinde, Peygamberimiz Kuran ı tebliğ ederken iman etmeyenlere, ALLAH SİZİ AZDIRMAK İSTEMİŞSE, BEN SİZE ÖĞÜT VERMEK İSTESEM DE NASİHATİM SİZE FAYDA ETMEZ DİYOR. Bu ayette anlatılmak istenen, Ehli kitaba seslenerek, zamanında Allah ın öğüdünü dikkate almayan, elçisinin de tebliği boşa gidecektir diyor ayette. Lütfen ayetleri, bir başka ayete ters düşecek anlamlar yüklemeyelim, kendimizi aldatırız. Maide 42. ayetinde Allah elçisine, ADALETLE HÜKMET DİYOR. Ama bazı kişiler çıkıyor, Allah bazı kullarına iradesi dışında, kötü bir kadar yazmış ve onları saptırmış, diyecek kadar Kuran dan uzak bir adaleti, Yaradan a nispet edebiliyorlar. Böyle bir kaderi, acaba bu sözlere inananlar, kendilerine Allah ın kaderleri olarak yazılmasını isterler mi? Hiç sanmıyorum, bunlara inananlar, kendilerini temize çıkartıp, karşısındaki insanlara bunu layık görmektedirler. Gerçekleri huzura vardığımızda göreceğiz.

Allah kulu daha dünyaya gelmeden, onun nasıl olurda kaderini sapmış insanlardan yapar. Bu nasıl imtihan anlayışı. Bu zulmü, adaletsizliği nasıl olurda Allah a nispet edersiniz. Hiç mi Allah korkusu yok sizde. Allah ne insanlara, nede katında yarattığı melek, cin, iblis gibi kullarına iradeleri dışında onlara suç işletip, daha sonrada işlediği suçtan nasıl ceza verip cehenneme koyar. Böyle bir adaletsizliği, lütfen Allah a nispet etmeyelim, ALLAH IN AZDIRDIĞI KULLARINDAN OLURSUNUZ. İblis in Âdem e karşı bu itirazı, Allah ın zoruyla ya da Allah ın dilemesiyle söylemiştir dersek, Kuran ı zerre kadar anlamamışız demektir. Aynı yanlışı bizlerde yapıyoruz. Nefislerimizin esiri olup, yanlış bir davranış yaptığımızda, kendi hatamızı ört pas etmek için, NE YAPALIM KADERDE VARMIŞ DEYİP, suçu adeta Allah a atıyoruz. Bakın Allah ayetinde ne diyor.

Secde 13: Biz dilesek, elbette herkese hidayetini verirdik. Fakat «CEHENNEMİ HEM CİNLERDEN HEM İNSANLARDAN BİR KISMIYLA DOLDURACAĞIM» diye benden kesin söz çıkmıştır. (Diyanet vakfı. )

Ayeti anlamaya çalışalım. Allah bizleri imtihan yapmamış olsaydı, tüm yarattığım kullarımı isteseydim cennetlik yapardım diyor. Böyle yapmadığını, herkesin yaptıklarının karşılığını tastamam vereceğini ve özgür iradeyle yapılanların karşılığını alacaklarını, onlarca ayetinde Allah anlatıyor. Ayette dikkat çeken konu ise, aynı imtihanın cinler tarafından da yapıldığıdır. İbliste ateşten yaratılıp, cinlerden olduğuna göre, Allah zorla özgür iradesi olmadan İblise itiraz görevi verip, daha sonrada cehenneme gönderileceğine nasıl inanırız. DEMEK Kİ İBLİSİNDE ÖZGÜR İRADESİ VAR VE ÂDEME İTAAT ETMEM SEÇENEĞİNİ, ÖZGÜR İRADESİYLE, BİZ İNSANLARDA OLDUĞU GİBİ, NEFSİ, ÜSTÜNLÜK TASLAYAN BİR KARAR OLDUĞUNU SÖYLEYEBİLİRİZ. Bunu Bakara suresi 34. ayetinden anlıyoruz, İBLİS KÜSTAHÇA BÖBÜRLENDİ, BÖYLECE HAKKI İNKÂR EDENLERDEN OLDU. Diye geçer. Çünkü İblis ateşten yaratıldığı için, kendisini üstün görüyordu. 

Aşağıda yazacağım ayetlerde, bakın Allah adaletten nasıl söz ediyor. Bunları söyleyen Yaradan, İblis, cin ve yarattığı tüm kullarına özgür iradesi dışında, kötü bir KADER yazarak, cehennemlikler olmasına izin verir mi? Karar sizin. İmtihan sizin imtihanınız. Lütfen Allah ın ayetlerini, emin olamayacağımız rivayet sözlerin etkisiyle değil, bizzat Allah ın ayetleri ışığında anlamaya çaba harcayalım.

Nahl 90: Gerçek şu ki, ALLAH ADALETİ, iyiliği ve akrabaya yardım etmeyi emreder; yüz kızartıcı işleri, fenalığı ve azgınlığı yasaklar. O, düşünüp öğüt alasınız diye size öğüt veriyor. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Necm 383940: Ve hiç kimse, kimsenin yükünü taşıyacak değildir ve İNSANA UĞRUNDA ÇABA GÖSTERDİĞİ DIŞINDA BİR ŞEY VERİLMEYECEKTİR ve zamanı geldiğinde kendisine çabası[nın gerçek anlamı] gösterilecek. (Muhammed Esed meali)

Allah Kuran da, bizleri ilgilendiren konularda açıklama yapmış, ama kendi katından çok fazla bilgi vermemiştir. Bizlere düşen açıklanmayan konularda, rivayet bilgilerden yararlanmak ve tahminler yürütmek yerine, Allah ın açıkladığı, izah ettiği konuları, yine Kuran ın verdiği örneklerden yola çıkarak anlamaya çalışmalıyız. Kuran ın sınırlarını aşıp, rivayet bilgilerle ayetleri anlamaya çalışırsak, inanın aldananların ve saptırılanların safında oluruz. Saptırılanlardan olmak istemiyorsak, Allah ın Kuran da uyardığı gibi, hakka batıl karıştırmadan, yalnız Kuran ın ipine sarılıp batıldan uzak durmalıyız.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

http://halukgta.blogcu.com/

http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/

http://hakyolkuran.com/

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

